# Rain!



## Guest (Aug 19, 2009)

Thought I would share this with you Rain!!


----------



## Kevin Pearson (Aug 14, 2009)

That was just....well, amazing!

Kevin


----------



## rojo (May 26, 2006)

That was pretty cool! 

Thanks Andante.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Someone once played that video without showing me what it was, and told me it was just the sound of a storm recorded. Then he asked me "How do you think this sound was made?" and I didn't know what he meant till he played the video again and told me to watch it. I just couldn't believe it!  When I heard only the sound on the first time... well that would never come to my mind.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Very cool video ... thanks for sharing this, Andante


----------



## Zeniyama (Jul 20, 2009)

We did that in Elementary school!
Makes me get all nostalgic...


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Very interesting...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

I can do "thunder" all by myself.


----------

